# 10 year old refuses to Say Pledge of Allegiance



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

[post="0"]Click here[/post]

Good for You Young Boy ! Tell Uncle Sam He can stick it up his a$$

Dont Get me Wrong , America is Great (On Black Friday )

Busting a 10 Year olds Balls for not saying the Pledge.. I cant believe that SOB teacher Consistently Bugged Him everyday about it... and Finally When the Student got tired of Defending His Rights He Snapped on the Bitch , Rightfully so.

Point is this - The Teacher is probably 3-4 x His age . She obviously knew she was getting Under his skin by doing that everyday . Not to mention the Fact that he is a Brainiac , Who was Skipped over a Grade
and is now expected to Grow and Flourish with older Not so Smart Kids ?

That is one Recipe for Disaster. That practise isnt Common in Canada , children are very seldomly skipping Grades here , not because they cant but rather the fact that 9/10 your Brainiac will become
socially Enept .

People in Canada are constantly fighting for the right to do Something or Not to do something... the Difference is We Dont Decorate are Causes in Star Spangled Banners.

If Bologna Could talk , CNN would have it as an Anchor

I love Americans , have Plenty of Friends... I just cant stand American Politics and the Society they live in and Constraints that Control them....

Capitalism is Evil , Nuff Said...

Thoughts , Opinions ?


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

Your click here does not work.


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

where's the link and furthermore...wtf did you just say?


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Homosexuality is wrong and is a sickness but if someone wants to be gay than they can do it in the privacy of their home that's fine.


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

Boobah said:


> where's the link and furthermore...wtf did you just say?


Sorry Here is the Link : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LT9I-36aim8...player_embedded

And Furthermore, Everything I said is posted 2-3 posts before this one.

Well im not Gay . But it says right there in the Pledge of Allegiance " Liberty and Justice for all "
When infact , there is no Liberty and Justice for All , The pledge is a Flawed Long Running Joke.

One Nation , Under God , Indivisible ?

Thats Funny because last time I checked , Racism was never abolished. infact I dont think there was EVER a point when it stopped.

But to be American is to be " Indivisible " Under God.... Really Which God ? the NON exhistent one ? or the other 400 Denominations of him that are constantly IDEALISTICALLY at war with each other ?
Constantly Contradicting and Calling each other out.

Why does America Buy into this ?

Im trying to spark up Some well versed Political and cultural discussions...
So dont reply with " F**k You Goddamn Canadian Bastard.

There are many differences in our Politics and Cultures which is why i would like to bring to the For Front to hear some well rounded opinions on what Ive said.


----------



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

So canadians say the pledge of alegiance? I find that more F'd than the story itself. Would be like having USA kids sing the national anthem for Iran or something. I thoguht that was no longer done in schools because of the relgious BS. I say right on to the kid. I hated saying that back in the day and would just stand there and not say anything myself. Guess it was BS to me back then too.


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

CrazeeJon said:


> where's the link and furthermore...wtf did you just say?


Sorry Here is the Link : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LT9I-36aim8...player_embedded

And Furthermore, Everything I said is posted 2-3 posts before this one.

Well im not Gay . But it says right there in the Pledge of Allegiance " Liberty and Justice for all "
When infact , there is no Liberty and Justice for All , The pledge is a Flawed Long Running Joke.

One Nation , Under God , Indivisible ?

Thats Funny because last time I checked , Racism was never abolished. infact I dont think there was EVER a point when it stopped.

But to be American is to be " Indivisible " Under God.... Really Which God ? the NON exhistent one ? or the other 400 Denominations of him that are constantly IDEALISTICALLY at war with each other ?
Constantly Contradicting and Calling each other out.

Why does America Buy into this ?

Im trying to spark up Some well versed Political and cultural discussions...
So dont reply with " F**k You Goddamn Canadian Bastard.

There are many differences in our Politics and Cultures which is why i would like to bring to the For Front to hear some well rounded opinions on what Ive said.
[/quote]

your posts need some ritalin


----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

CrazeeJon said:


> where's the link and furthermore...wtf did you just say?


Sorry Here is the Link : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LT9I-36aim8...player_embedded

And Furthermore, Everything I said is posted 2-3 posts before this one.

Well im not Gay . But it says right there in the Pledge of Allegiance " Liberty and Justice for all "
When infact , there is no Liberty and Justice for All , The pledge is a Flawed Long Running Joke.

One Nation , Under God , Indivisible ?

Thats Funny because last time I checked , Racism was never abolished. infact I dont think there was EVER a point when it stopped.

But to be American is to be " Indivisible " Under God.... Really Which God ? the NON exhistent one ? or the other 400 Denominations of him that are constantly IDEALISTICALLY at war with each other ?
Constantly Contradicting and Calling each other out.

Why does America Buy into this ?

Im trying to spark up Some well versed Political and cultural discussions...
So dont reply with " F**k You Goddamn Canadian Bastard.

There are many differences in our Politics and Cultures which is why i would like to bring to the For Front to hear some well rounded opinions on what Ive said.
[/quote]
baddfish? Is that you?


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

Boobah said:


> where's the link and furthermore...wtf did you just say?


Sorry Here is the Link : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LT9I-36aim8...player_embedded

And Furthermore, Everything I said is posted 2-3 posts before this one.

Well im not Gay . But it says right there in the Pledge of Allegiance " Liberty and Justice for all "
When infact , there is no Liberty and Justice for All , The pledge is a Flawed Long Running Joke.

One Nation , Under God , Indivisible ?

Thats Funny because last time I checked , Racism was never abolished. infact I dont think there was EVER a point when it stopped.

But to be American is to be " Indivisible " Under God.... Really Which God ? the NON exhistent one ? or the other 400 Denominations of him that are constantly IDEALISTICALLY at war with each other ?
Constantly Contradicting and Calling each other out.

Why does America Buy into this ?

Im trying to spark up Some well versed Political and cultural discussions...
So dont reply with " F**k You Goddamn Canadian Bastard.

There are many differences in our Politics and Cultures which is why i would like to bring to the For Front to hear some well rounded opinions on what Ive said.
[/quote]

your posts need some ritalin
[/quote]

Duuuude Come on , Thats what Im talking about Stupid Comments like that. Dont post in my thread.
And Ibanez , No Canadians do not Recite the pledge.... Im just trying to make sense of the Nonsense


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

So it's wrong to pledge your allegiance to the country that you live in especially if you choose to live in that country?


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

Ja said:


> So it's wrong to pledge your allegiance to the country that you live in especially if you choose to live in that country?


Nope But its like Embedding a Lie into Somones Head by making them repeat it EVERYDAY.
If You keep telling Yourself that Your " Fat " everyday... Your Gonna start believing Your actually Fat.

There are MILLIONS of things wrong with the Canadian System , Does it mean you should up and Leave ? No. not what I said Ja'eh.

Which Part of the Pledge is fact ?

None , its quite Contradictory to what it actually said.


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

I think it's called honoring ur country. Both the father and the kid need to be punched in the throat.


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

the_w8 said:


> I think it's called honoring ur country. Both the father and the kid need to be punched in the throat.


Yes, infact there are many ways to Honor Your Country , Memorials , Singing of the National Anthem.
But lying to yourself?....

Americans , I really want to know what this is all about... W8 said its about Honoring Your country... Fair enough .. people want to be patriotic ... But is the Pledge really How you should be Honouring Your country...

As Americans , there has to be a point in time when You question it... Thats just being Human. Giving What has been said in the Pledge... Is that More or less a " Guidline " to living an Honest respectful Life ?

Or do American Actually Believe that there is Liberty and Justice for All Indivisible under God ???


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

the pledge of allegiance is just a sign of American craziness.

having kids pledge anything is just f*cking stupid, pointless and on the verge of brainwashing.

a kid should never be exposed to religion, politics, nationalism or any form of personal preference in such a matter before it can make up its own thoughts based on personal experince.

having kids swear to things is like getting a dog to sit. only a getting your dog to sit is in some cases a good thing.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

x 1,000...what W8 said....Listen, I remember back in the 70's growing up as a kid we used to have to say the pledge of allegiance and every friday sing the "STAR SPANGLED BANNER" our national anthem!...I'd be willing to bet that a vast majority of our youth today can't recite the SSB!...a damn shame!...It's part of the reason why our country is going to sh*t...and why morals, ethics, values are eroding in our society!....America is the New World...Europe is the Old...Our founding fathers came overseas with the belief of one god, one nation, indivisble with liberty and justice for all...This beautiful country of ours was built with blood, sweat, and tears of just about every nationality out there!...That's what makes the good ole U.S.A. unique...And furthermore, clueless pricks like this father and son combo don't realize, is the very fact that hundreds of thousands of our veterans, troops, and soldiers that fought in the various wars and died defending our freedom and our U.S. Constitution is the very reason why they are allowed to make asses of themselves and protest with their right to "freedom of speech" or lack thereof!


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

Da said:


> x 1,000...what W8 said....Listen, I remember back in the 70's growing up as a kid we used to have to say the pledge of allegiance and every friday sing the "STAR SPANGLED BANNER" our national anthem!...I'd be willing to bet that a vast majority of our youth today can't recite the SSB!...a damn shame!...It's part of the reason why our country is going to sh*t...and why morals, ethics, values are eroding in our society!....America is the New World...Europe is the Old...Our founding fathers came overseas with the belief of one god, one nation, indivisble with liberty and justice for all...This beautiful country of ours was built with blood, sweat, and tears of just about every nationality out there!...That's what makes the good ole U.S.A. unique...And furthermore, clueless pricks like this father and son combo don't realize, is the very fact that hundreds of thousands of our veterans, troops, and soldiers that fought in the various wars and died defending our freedom and our U.S. Constitution is the very reason why they are allowed to make asses of themselves and protest with their right to "freedom of speech" or lack thereof!


you are so f*cking full of yourself. you think any nation existing today has been built with nothing but blood, sweat and tears??? 
you think you are the only nation that has soldiers go to war, and on another note i respect the people of nations that are not so inclined to engage in killing others alot more.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Corey,
your logic is so flawed and demented, I don't know where to begin...you do realize that you make my point for me and others who agree?!...the fact that we live in a democratic society where freedom is worshipped and glorified, thanks to our founding fathers, the hundreds of thousands of veterans, that made this country what is today, is the very reason these defiant turds (father/son) can protest and get away with it..Can you imagine what would have happened with this sort of rebellious behavior in Mideval times during the middle ages?!...how about in today's Muslim Countries where Theocracy still rules supreme and Islamic law rules the land...You can't say or do anything against it without some sort of retaliation and it usually ends up in violence and murder.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

Da said:


> Corey,
> your logic is so flawed and demented, I don't know where to begin...you do realize that you make my point for me and others who agree?!...the fact that we live in a democratic society where freedom is worshipped and glorified, thanks to our founding fathers, the hundreds of thousands of veterans, that made this country what is today, is the very reason these defiant turds (father/son) can protest and get away with it..Can you imagine what would have happened with this sort of rebellious behavior in Mideval times during the middle ages?!...how about in today's Muslim Countries where Theocracy still rules supreme and Islamic law rules the land...You can't say or do anything against it without some sort of retaliation and it usually ends up in violence and murder.


oh yeah youre so super cause youre not as bad as the most fanatic countries in the world and hey youre even better than most countries in the middle ages, heres your medal!

how about you let these people enjoy their rights without getting all butt hurt and shouting god bless america like some raging lunatic.

and i dont see how i make any points in your favor, you claim your country to be so great due to bloodshed and the glorious founding fathers, guess what we all have those, both wars and founding fathers. just that some have fortunately given up having kids swear allegiance to a flag and a god.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Well, Mr.Corey, I didn't say we were better and that our system is "the end all" of how things should be done...god knows that our system is very flawed, I give you that, but IMHO, its better than anything out there...Simply put: DEMOCRACY > COMMUNISM, SOCIALISM, APARTHEID, THEOCRACIES (Muslim and Islamic countries), etc, etc....and yes, Corey, there are a lot of people who think like yourself that reside here in this country...and whether you realize it or not, you are making my point for me because they can get away with it...hence, FREEDOM OF SPEECH!!!...Is this not clear, for you?!...Actually, that is a major problem...too many people here don't realize how good we have it and take everything for granted.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

Da said:


> Well, Mr.Corey, I didn't say we were better and that our system is "the end all" of how things should be done...god knows that our system is very flawed, I give you that, but IMHO, its better than anything out there...Simply put: DEMOCRACY > COMMUNISM, SOCIALISM, APARTHEID, THEOCRACIES (Muslim and Islamic countries), etc, etc....and yes, Corey, there are a lot of people who think like yourself that reside here in this country...and whether you realize it or not, you are making my point for me because they can get away with it...hence, FREEDOM OF SPEECH!!!...Is this not clear, for you?!...Actually, that is a major problem...too many people here don't realize how good we have it and take everything for granted.


why dont you get it, freedom of speech? yeah just let me bash you after you take advantage of it. and how exactly is having children reside anything involuntarily freedom of any sort ?
and again how is YOUR system better than anything out there? explain cause just a few posts back it was due to something shared by most developed countries, what is it now??

and people that think like me. you mean people that dont want their children have ideas forced down their throats every morning? thoughts that tell them what to think and feel about some pretty big issues. you should welcome these people cause they are the ones ensuring the freedoms of people.


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

C0Rey said:


> x 1,000...what W8 said....Listen, I remember back in the 70's growing up as a kid we used to have to say the pledge of allegiance and every friday sing the "STAR SPANGLED BANNER" our national anthem!...I'd be willing to bet that a vast majority of our youth today can't recite the SSB!...a damn shame!...It's part of the reason why our country is going to sh*t...and why morals, ethics, values are eroding in our society!....America is the New World...Europe is the Old...Our founding fathers came overseas with the belief of one god, one nation, indivisble with liberty and justice for all...This beautiful country of ours was built with blood, sweat, and tears of just about every nationality out there!...That's what makes the good ole U.S.A. unique...And furthermore, clueless pricks like this father and son combo don't realize, is the very fact that hundreds of thousands of our veterans, troops, and soldiers that fought in the various wars and died defending our freedom and our U.S. Constitution is the very reason why they are allowed to make asses of themselves and protest with their right to "freedom of speech" or lack thereof!


you are so f*cking full of yourself. you think any nation existing today has been built with nothing but blood, sweat and tears??? 
you think you are the only nation that has soldiers go to war, and on another note i respect the people of nations that are not so inclined to engage in killing others alot more.
[/quote]
Its borderline Brainwashing Your kids into believe False Ideologies. This world is Harsh Cruel and Unrelentless... It's time people start seeing things for what they are and Swallow Your Pride , and Stop believing all this bullshit that Your Country Feeds you.

Da ' Manster Your right your country was Built on the Blood and sweat and Tears Of every nationality But so was Canada and Lets be Honest Immigrants were treated like sh*t. Hands down. no matter where it was.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

*moved


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

C0Rey said:


> x 1,000...what W8 said....Listen, I remember back in the 70's growing up as a kid we used to have to say the pledge of allegiance and every friday sing the "STAR SPANGLED BANNER" our national anthem!...I'd be willing to bet that a vast majority of our youth today can't recite the SSB!...a damn shame!...It's part of the reason why our country is going to sh*t...and why morals, ethics, values are eroding in our society!....America is the New World...Europe is the Old...Our founding fathers came overseas with the belief of one god, one nation, indivisble with liberty and justice for all...This beautiful country of ours was built with blood, sweat, and tears of just about every nationality out there!...That's what makes the good ole U.S.A. unique...And furthermore, clueless pricks like this father and son combo don't realize, is the very fact that hundreds of thousands of our veterans, troops, and soldiers that fought in the various wars and died defending our freedom and our U.S. Constitution is the very reason why they are allowed to make asses of themselves and protest with their right to "freedom of speech" or lack thereof!


you are so f*cking full of yourself. you think any nation existing today has been built with nothing but blood, sweat and tears??? 
you think you are the only nation that has soldiers go to war, and on another note i respect the people of nations that are not so inclined to engage in killing others alot more.
[/quote]

And you are not full of your self one little bit? Your responses don't exactly respect other people's freedoms of speach you know, you voice your opinions like you are 100% right and everyone else is 100% wrong. I find you to be a judgmental person who speaks like his word is righteous, nobody is perfect.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

CrazeeJon said:


> x 1,000...what W8 said....Listen, I remember back in the 70's growing up as a kid we used to have to say the pledge of allegiance and every friday sing the "STAR SPANGLED BANNER" our national anthem!...I'd be willing to bet that a vast majority of our youth today can't recite the SSB!...a damn shame!...It's part of the reason why our country is going to sh*t...and why morals, ethics, values are eroding in our society!....America is the New World...Europe is the Old...Our founding fathers came overseas with the belief of one god, one nation, indivisble with liberty and justice for all...This beautiful country of ours was built with blood, sweat, and tears of just about every nationality out there!...That's what makes the good ole U.S.A. unique...And furthermore, clueless pricks like this father and son combo don't realize, is the very fact that hundreds of thousands of our veterans, troops, and soldiers that fought in the various wars and died defending our freedom and our U.S. Constitution is the very reason why they are allowed to make asses of themselves and protest with their right to "freedom of speech" or lack thereof!


you are so f*cking full of yourself. you think any nation existing today has been built with nothing but blood, sweat and tears??? 
you think you are the only nation that has soldiers go to war, and on another note i respect the people of nations that are not so inclined to engage in killing others alot more.
[/quote]
Its borderline Brainwashing Your kids into believe False Ideologies. This world is Harsh Cruel and Unrelentless... It's time people start seeing things for what they are and Swallow Your Pride , and Stop believing all this bullshit that Your Country Feeds you.

Da ' Manster Your right your country was Built on the Blood and sweat and Tears Of every nationality But so was Canada and Lets be Honest Immigrants were treated like sh*t. Hands down. no matter where it was.
[/quote]

Point well taken on the last paragraph, CrazeeJon...However, I was merely making the point that everyone in this country is allowed to believe in whatever god they want to, choose to do as they please (as long as it's legal), and the fact that they should appreciate it but they don't because it's taken for granted!...and yes, going back to the main point, the kid that refused to say the pledge of allegiance doesn't realize the sacrifices that our fore fathers made to give him the right to do so!...end of story, end of disscussion!


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Thanks, Ja'eh!


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

Ja said:


> x 1,000...what W8 said....Listen, I remember back in the 70's growing up as a kid we used to have to say the pledge of allegiance and every friday sing the "STAR SPANGLED BANNER" our national anthem!...I'd be willing to bet that a vast majority of our youth today can't recite the SSB!...a damn shame!...It's part of the reason why our country is going to sh*t...and why morals, ethics, values are eroding in our society!....America is the New World...Europe is the Old...Our founding fathers came overseas with the belief of one god, one nation, indivisble with liberty and justice for all...This beautiful country of ours was built with blood, sweat, and tears of just about every nationality out there!...That's what makes the good ole U.S.A. unique...And furthermore, clueless pricks like this father and son combo don't realize, is the very fact that hundreds of thousands of our veterans, troops, and soldiers that fought in the various wars and died defending our freedom and our U.S. Constitution is the very reason why they are allowed to make asses of themselves and protest with their right to "freedom of speech" or lack thereof!


you are so f*cking full of yourself. you think any nation existing today has been built with nothing but blood, sweat and tears??? 
you think you are the only nation that has soldiers go to war, and on another note i respect the people of nations that are not so inclined to engage in killing others alot more.
[/quote]
Its borderline Brainwashing Your kids into believe False Ideologies. This world is Harsh Cruel and Unrelentless... It's time people start seeing things for what they are and Swallow Your Pride , and Stop believing all this bullshit that Your Country Feeds you.

Da ' Manster Your right your country was Built on the Blood and sweat and Tears Of every nationality But so was Canada and Lets be Honest Immigrants were treated like sh*t. Hands down. no matter where it was.
[/quote]

Point well taken on the last paragraph, CrazeeJon...However, I was merely making the point that everyone in this country is allowed to believe in whatever god they want to, choose to do as they please (as long as it's legal), and the fact that they should appreciate it but they don't because it's taken for granted!...and yes, going back to the main point, *the kid that refused to say the pledge of allegiance doesn't realize the sacrifices that our fore fathers made to give him the right to do so*!...end of story, end of disscussion!
[/quote]
so we should force him. am i the only one not seeing the contradiction being displayed here. 
the freedom of speech does include silence you know?


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

What the teacher did is not right.

But skipping children ahead a grade is not the issue here (though you've tried to make it one of about a hundred issues, all of which can be summed up as "I Thik Canaduh is Gr8!"). I've seen many cases where that's worked fine. In fact, skipping me ahead a grade (or four at one point) in a subject actually helped me become better at socializing.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

the kid as a very valid point. the end says 'liberty and justice for all'. the kid is baisically saying that this is not true of modern america and some people are not getting justice nor their liberty's

and as america is a free country i also think that each child (or their parent/guardian) should be able to choose weather they say the pledge of allegiance or not.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Trigger lover said:


> the kid as a very valid point. the end says 'liberty and justice for all'. the kid is baisically saying that this is not true of modern america and some people are not getting justice nor their liberty's
> 
> and as america is a free country i also think that each child (or their parent/guardian) should be able to choose weather they say the pledge of allegiance or not.


Well-said, and not an attack on America. I wish that had been the opening post.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

C0Rey said:


> x 1,000...what W8 said....Listen, I remember back in the 70's growing up as a kid we used to have to say the pledge of allegiance and every friday sing the "STAR SPANGLED BANNER" our national anthem!...I'd be willing to bet that a vast majority of our youth today can't recite the SSB!...a damn shame!...It's part of the reason why our country is going to sh*t...and why morals, ethics, values are eroding in our society!....America is the New World...Europe is the Old...Our founding fathers came overseas with the belief of one god, one nation, indivisble with liberty and justice for all...This beautiful country of ours was built with blood, sweat, and tears of just about every nationality out there!...That's what makes the good ole U.S.A. unique...And furthermore, clueless pricks like this father and son combo don't realize, is the very fact that hundreds of thousands of our veterans, troops, and soldiers that fought in the various wars and died defending our freedom and our U.S. Constitution is the very reason why they are allowed to make asses of themselves and protest with their right to "freedom of speech" or lack thereof!


you are so f*cking full of yourself. you think any nation existing today has been built with nothing but blood, sweat and tears??? 
you think you are the only nation that has soldiers go to war, and on another note i respect the people of nations that are not so inclined to engage in killing others alot more.
[/quote]
Its borderline Brainwashing Your kids into believe False Ideologies. This world is Harsh Cruel and Unrelentless... It's time people start seeing things for what they are and Swallow Your Pride , and Stop believing all this bullshit that Your Country Feeds you.

Da ' Manster Your right your country was Built on the Blood and sweat and Tears Of every nationality But so was Canada and Lets be Honest Immigrants were treated like sh*t. Hands down. no matter where it was.
[/quote]

Point well taken on the last paragraph, CrazeeJon...However, I was merely making the point that everyone in this country is allowed to believe in whatever god they want to, choose to do as they please (as long as it's legal), and the fact that they should appreciate it but they don't because it's taken for granted!...and yes, going back to the main point, *the kid that refused to say the pledge of allegiance doesn't realize the sacrifices that our fore fathers made to give him the right to do so*!...end of story, end of disscussion!
[/quote]
so we should force him. am i the only one not seeing the contradiction being displayed here. 
the freedom of speech does include silence you know?
[/quote]

I see where you are coming from, Corey...however I feel that "force" is a strong word...does it really hurt to take 30 seconds and pay respects to a country, it's forefathers, and to realize how good you have it when, as stated earlier, there are other people in other parts of the world dying and being killed for the exact same thing?!


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

just an fyi too- the under god part is not in the original pledge of allegiance it was added in the 50's and will probably be removed soon.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

yes it should, i hope people dont take my rants as an attack on America as a whole. i mean i think America has alot of outstanding things going for it.

im just perplexed that certain outdated tradition still play such a key part in everyday life for alot of you.

imo paying your respect to your forefathers and country does not by any means come by saying a few lines everyday as a zombie. 
it comes through hard work, respect, obedience to the law and compassion to your fellow man. talk is cheap and pointless.

leave the kids out of these things and let them see this for themselves.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

C0Rey said:


> yes it should, i hope people dont take my rants as an attack on America as a whole. i mean i think America has alot of outstanding things going for it.
> 
> im just perplexed that certain outdated tradition still play such a key part in everyday life for alot of you.
> 
> ...


Well-said, C0rey, and I know you like all of us a lot. I don't disagree that things like that should be changed. Or at least more freedom should be allowed in saying things like the Pledge. If a child doesn't agree with standing for something like that, let him not stand. If a child doesn't want to say "under God", let him not say "under God". None of that is even disruptive if they're respectful about their disagreement and the teacher is enlightened in their response. (And if the teacher isn't enlightened in their response...maybe they are underqualified for teaching...?)


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

ChilDawg said:


> yes it should, i hope people dont take my rants as an attack on America as a whole. i mean i think America has alot of outstanding things going for it.
> 
> im just perplexed that certain outdated tradition still play such a key part in everyday life for alot of you.
> 
> ...


Well-said, C0rey, and I know you like all of us a lot. I don't disagree that things like that should be changed. Or at least more freedom should be allowed in saying things like the Pledge. If a child doesn't agree with standing for something like that, let him not stand. If a child doesn't want to say "under God", let him not say "under God". None of that is even disruptive if they're respectful about their disagreement and the teacher is enlightened in their response. (And if the teacher isn't enlightened in their response...maybe they are underqualified for teaching...?)
[/quote]

well said Childawg and corey :nod:


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Hey Corey,
No harm, no foul my friend...It's always good to have a spirited debate about "controversial" issues...You stood your ground, and I stood mine...We will simply agree to disagree about this issue!


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

Great Points all around everyone . This thread was meant to make you think. And I love that people are getting Angry and showing emotion , it really shows that the Matter at hand here really does mean something to Americans.

We have Had some Americans that Agree and Some which Strongly Disagree and overall these components make very strong and intelligent Conversations.

From what I have gathered it's not so much of " Whats Being Said " But Rather The Historical Value of What America Once Stood for... REGARDLESS of present times.

A way to REMEMBER the Good in times that weren't.

The kid not wanting to Pledge isnt so Much because of His intelligence but more so His LACK THERE OF.
The Innocence of a Child , Children interperet things exactly how they see them...

And He is right. through HIS eyes , there is no Liberty and Justice For all. Although , We as adults can Concur , BUT we take the Pledge with a Grain of Salt and know that Acheiving Liberty and Justice for all LITERALLY , is highly unlikely and close to Impossible....

Should The Child Be forced ? NEVER. When the Child gets older and is able to Fathom the situation at that point they should make their own choices.

I love AMERICA BLAAAACK FRIDAAAAY HERE I COME !!!!!!!!!! and im not kidding. lol

PS - CNN is still the worst News Station in the World. Even if Jessica Alba Read the news naked , I dont believe i could watch it... welll.. maybe for a little bit


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

dude this is an alias of baddfish...look at all the caps and exclamation points


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

Da said:


> Hey Corey,
> No harm, no foul my friend...It's always good to have a spirited debate about "controversial" issues...You stood your ground, and I stood mine...We will simply agree to disagree about this issue!


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

Boobah said:


> dude this is an alias of baddfish...look at all the caps and exclamation points


Who is this BadFish ??? lol the only other ALIAS i go by is PiranhaJon and thats at Piranhaforum.co.uk


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Doesnt Canada pledge their allegiance to the Queen? I dont see how that is any different then pledging to a nation....


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

Grosse Gurke said:


> Doesnt Canada pledge their allegiance to the Queen? I dont see how that is any different then pledging to a nation....


The Queen "was" at a point a figurehead , Now the Monarchy system is nothing more then a Symbol of What was once...

All that Remains is that Ugly Face on our Money lol

We do not pledge our Allegiance to the Queen. , not anymore .... The Royal Family is More Tradition , they have absolutely no power for anything.

In Other Words , Canada got with the Times. lol


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

And what times are those? Government...elections...that kind of thing? You mean exactly what the US has been doing for 200+ years?

Good for you&#8230;.welcome out of the dark ages. God save the Queen!


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

do canadian children have to plefge eleigence to the queen by singing god save the queen? 
not even british kids do that. the only time we sing the song is at sporting events (our national anthem) or when its a ceromony involving the queen. just because its tradition. thats the only times. no one has to pledge any eligence to anyone


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Honestly Trigger...I am just tired of the "look what my country does better then yours!" kind of posts. All it does is create tension on the board. I view the whole Queen and Royal family thing as archaic....I mean Queens and Kings....thats Dungeon and Dragons kind of stuff. But if it works for your country then great. Coming from a country that has never had anything like that it seems like ancient history kind of stuff.

Hasnt anyone heard the whole glass houses and stone throwing line


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

kings and queens are the sh*t man. aristocracy and all that. we love it









but yeh i agree with you regards to 'my country is better than yours' people are way to patriotic and it causes tension between people. being a little patriotic is fine but people get way into it and thats when it causes problems
just be happy that your in a free country and leave others alone


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

Grosse Gurke said:


> Honestly Trigger...I am just tired of the "look what my country does better then yours!" kind of posts. All it does is create tension on the board. I view the whole Queen and Royal family thing as archaic....I mean Queens and Kings....thats Dungeon and Dragons kind of stuff. But if it works for your country then great. Coming from a country that has never had anything like that it seems like ancient history kind of stuff.
> 
> Hasnt anyone heard the whole glass houses and stone throwing line


Honestly GG , Your being Ignorant. This wasn't a "look what my country does Better then Yours " Post.
This was a post About how a Child refused to Say the Pledge of Allegiance because American Culture Clearly contradicts every Aspect of it.

Kings and Queens , Dungeons and Dragons ?? where are you going with this ? We all know Kings and Queens exhisted for Hundreds of Years... Dragons ??? come on.

did you just say you never had anything like that in Your Country ?

Here s alittle lesson in History:
YOUR COUNTRY was discovered by CHRISTOPHER COLUMBUS During the 1400's Which was Medieval ERA Or how you put it The Archaic times , are You sure Christopher Columbus didnt discover America on a flying Dragon ??? Hmmmm....

You know something Else ? Christopher Columbus Hailed to a King and Queen. But no GG , Your absolutely right. Your country has nothing to do with that non sense...

PS - This had nothing to do with Canada being Better , Infact it was the Little American Boy with the problem.


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2009)

Ban all Canadians!


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

jon, what the hell are you talking about? i'm beginning to think that you got really stoned this morning, read a news article, and started randomly typing your thoughts. there is no direction to this... you are trying to turn this issue into something that it isn't. kids aren't forced to say the pledge of allegiance in places that i know of... this is simply a case of a teacher doing something stupid and the media grabbing ahold of it to fill their time slots. you are acting like this kid broke some sacred allegiance that kids in this country are forced to recite every morning or face punishment from the government.

and christopher columbus??? wtf??? where are you getting this stuff from???


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

joedizzlempls said:


> jon, what the hell are you talking about? i'm beginning to think that you got really stoned this morning, read a news article, and started randomly typing your thoughts. there is no direction to this... you are trying to turn this issue into something that it isn't. kids aren't forced to say the pledge of allegiance in places that i know of... this is simply a case of a teacher doing something stupid and the media grabbing ahold of it to fill their time slots. you are acting like this kid broke some sacred allegiance that kids in this country are forced to recite every morning or face punishment from the government.
> 
> and christopher columbus??? wtf??? where are you getting this stuff from???


Dont Worry . GG will see what Im talking about.. if you read his post and than mine it makes perfect sense.
And Your WRONG , I didnt get stoned this morning.... I ran out of weed. Gr

I want GG to answer.

He is calling Kings and Queens Archaic , and his country has had no part of that... WHich in fact , has everything to do with Kings and Queens , Those were the very people who helped FUND christopher Columbus' Voyage to the Americas , where America Was Founded.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

CrazeeJon said:


> Honestly GG , Your being Ignorant. This wasn't a "look what my country does Better then Yours " Post.
> This was a post About how a Child refused to Say the Pledge of Allegiance because American Culture Clearly contradicts every Aspect of it.


Are you kidding me? Your entire post has been about what America does is ridiculous and here is what Canada does&#8230;.remember "In Other Words , Canada got with the Times."


> Kings and Queens , Dungeons and Dragons ?? where are you going with this ? We all know Kings and Queens exhisted for Hundreds of Years... Dragons ??? come on.


Yes...I associate Kings and Queens with the game. I realize they were real in history&#8230;but so were dinosaurs&#8230;so what is your point?


> did you just say you never had anything like that in Your Country ?
> 
> Here s alittle lesson in History:
> YOUR COUNTRY was discovered by CHRISTOPHER COLUMBUS During the 1400's Which was Medieval ERA Or how you put it The Archaic times , are You sure Christopher Columbus didnt discover America on a flying Dragon ??? Hmmmm....
> ...


Christopher Columbus discovered the United States of America? Seriously? Please tell me you are getting a better education then that.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

i think the fact that this child has a civil rights cause on his mind, and is using his rights to get his message across (which i think should be celebrated in such a great society), i think speaks volumes about his integrity at such a young age. i say good for him, i may not agree with the tactics, but it's certainly a noble cause in my mind.


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

Grosse Gurke said:


> Honestly GG , Your being Ignorant. This wasn't a "look what my country does Better then Yours " Post.
> This was a post About how a Child refused to Say the Pledge of Allegiance because American Culture Clearly contradicts every Aspect of it.


Are you kidding me? Your entire post has been about what America does is ridiculous and here is what Canada does&#8230;.remember "In Other Words , Canada got with the Times."


> Kings and Queens , Dungeons and Dragons ?? where are you going with this ? We all know Kings and Queens exhisted for Hundreds of Years... Dragons ??? come on.


Yes...I associate Kings and Queens with the game. I realize they were real in history&#8230;but so were dinosaurs&#8230;so what is your point?


> did you just say you never had anything like that in Your Country ?
> 
> Here s alittle lesson in History:
> YOUR COUNTRY was discovered by CHRISTOPHER COLUMBUS During the 1400's Which was Medieval ERA Or how you put it The Archaic times , are You sure Christopher Columbus didnt discover America on a flying Dragon ??? Hmmmm....
> ...


Christopher Columbus discovered the United States of America? Seriously? Please tell me you are getting a better education then that.
[/quote]

Christopher Columbus (c. 1451 - 20 May 1506) was a navigator, colonizer and explorer whose voyages across the Atlantic Ocean led to general European awareness of the American continents in the Western Hemisphere. With his four voyages of exploration and several attempts at establishing a settlement on the island of Hispaniola, all funded by Isabella I of Castile, he initiated the process of Spanish colonization which foreshadowed general European colonization of the "New World."

Although not the first to reach the Americas from Europe-he was preceded by at least one other group, the Norse, led by Leif Ericson, who built a temporary settlement 500 years earlier at L'Anse aux Meadows[1]- Columbus initiated widespread contact between Europeans and indigenous Americans.

How... can you say Your country had nothing to do with this kind of stuff when it clearly did?


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

christopher columbus came in and raped the western hemisphere, he didn't create the United States of America


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

CrazeeJon said:


> He is calling Kings and Queens Archaic ,


Defenition of Archaic- No longer current or applicable.
Your words "The Queen "was" at a point a figurehead , Now the Monarchy system is nothing more then a Symbol of What was once..."

What was your point again?


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

btw, while technically speaking, christopher columbus discovered "the america's" in the LATE 1400's, lately a lot of people are giving credit to lief erikson for discovering the north american continent around 1000AD. nearly 500 years prior to columbus.

the "new world" as it was referred to in europe was shortly after settled by pilgrims (the USA part of the new world), and the south american continent was settled by portugese, and spanish explorers. the first pilgrims (im not 100% sure on this) landed in jamestown, VA, and shortly after, plymouth, MA, and established settlements. yada yada yada, 100 years go by, then the monarch's want to tax literally everything the pilgrims are using...(including tea...hahaha). boston tea party occurs, boston massacre, boom, revolutionary war. shot heard 'round the world occurs in concord, MA at the old north bridge, revolution ensues, the america's prevail due to the extreme will of the people over the british empire, philladelphia, constitution, bill of rights, etc etc...fast forward and the south is becoming a mecca for cotton/tobacco growing, as well as slave labor. eventually there's enough of an outcry (surprisingly a lot of which came from northwest alabama) and states decide to secede from the union. massive battle ensues and more US "soldiers" are lost than in any other US war previous or since. the union wins and slavery is abolished. fastforward to the 1960's, racism is still in full swing, segregation is common especially in former slave area's, civil rights act is signed into law, martin luther king is assassinated, rosa parks protests (and uses her rights to do so) segregation, and everything else is recent history (including the space program).

extremely vague, but mostly accurate.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

joedizzlempls said:


> christopher columbus came in and raped the western hemisphere, he didn't create the United States of America


Im not even sure why we are discussing this with Sir John.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Grosse Gurke said:


> christopher columbus came in and raped the western hemisphere, he didn't create the United States of America


Im not even sure why we are discussing this with Sir John.
[/quote]
i gave up on the discussion, i'm just trying to point out his erroneous information at this point.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

once again the vikings has you all beat :rasp:

and imo the entire monarchy in my country is a sham and i want them removed. but that's not gonna happen anytime soon....


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

Grosse Gurke said:


> He is calling Kings and Queens Archaic ,


Defenition of Archaic- No longer current or applicable.
Your words "The Queen "was" at a point a figurehead , Now the Monarchy system is nothing more then a Symbol of What was once..."

What was your point again?
[/quote]

I see what You mean. I took Archaic in a Different Meaning. Not a wrong One , I thought you were referring to the Archaic Period , talking about kings and Queens...

But even still GG , there are countries that do still Honour that system and who dont Find it old and inapplicable , Your talking about how these threads are Bash threads , When you yourself insulted the way in wish they conduct themselves...

Point is this - I wanted to get to the bottom of why Americans say the Pledge of Allegiance when it clearly is contradictory to what it states. that was the original idea of this topic.

Im Sorry. I took Offence to what GG said , obviously it was not what he meant. But I understand what you meant by Archaic.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

r1dermon said:


> i think the fact that this child has a civil rights cause on his mind, and is using his rights to get his message across (which i think should be celebrated in such a great society), i think speaks volumes about his integrity at such a young age. i say good for him, i may not agree with the tactics, but it's certainly a noble cause in my mind.


I'm thinking the opposite. Its clear the parents(more likely the father) influenced his young impressionable mind. Its not so much the kid standing up for his own beliefs but the father drilling into his head these ideas. To me, the pledge is simply a sign of respect for our history/country. Everybody is too sensitive about these rituals as if he really is pledging his life to America. I did it growing up. If anything, it teaches respect, discipline and patience.


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

well, ill be honest, when i first moved to NYC from canada, at first everyday, we would stand, say the pledge and sing the anthem, until one i thought to myself, i wasnt born here, its the land of the free, its my choice.
i would stand out of respect, but i would never say a word.
i dont think this should be forced in schools.


CrazeeJon said:


> Click here[/post]
> 
> Good for You Young Boy ! Tell Uncle Sam He can stick it up his a$$
> 
> ...


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

CrazeeJon said:


> He is calling Kings and Queens Archaic ,


Defenition of Archaic- No longer current or applicable.
Your words "The Queen "was" at a point a figurehead , Now the Monarchy system is nothing more then a Symbol of What was once..."

What was your point again?
[/quote]
But even still GG , there are countries that do still Honour that system and who dont Find it old and inapplicable , Your talking about how these threads are Bash threads , When you yourself insulted the way in wish they conduct themselves...
[/quote]
The idea of Kings and Queens reminds me of a dictatorship and people born into leadership. I think most countries have moved away from this kind of rule. If this works for a country...great....doesnt bother me in the least. I just cant relate to it.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

diddye said:


> i think the fact that this child has a civil rights cause on his mind, and is using his rights to get his message across (which i think should be celebrated in such a great society), i think speaks volumes about his integrity at such a young age. i say good for him, i may not agree with the tactics, but it's certainly a noble cause in my mind.


I'm thinking the opposite. Its clear the parents(more likely the father) influenced his young impressionable mind. Its not so much the kid standing up for his own beliefs but the father drilling into his head these ideas. To me, the pledge is simply a sign of respect for our history/country. Everybody is too sensitive about these rituals as if he really is pledging his life to America. I did it growing up. If anything, it teaches respect, discipline and patience.
[/quote]

so what's so bad about his father influencing his sons impressionable mind? there are lots of people out there who gasp at the thought of people taking their 10 year old child hunting with a firearm, and then there are those that say "take a kid hunting", isn't that forming a child into something the parent wants them to be? in either instance, you can't say it's wrong, it's just different ideals and traditions.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Grosse Gurke said:


> And what times are those? Government...elections...that kind of thing? You mean exactly what the US has been doing for 200+ years?
> 
> Good for you&#8230;.welcome out of the dark ages. God save the Queen!


Wasn't the United States a British colony at one time no?


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I believe we became the United States of America after we kicked that Euro Trash off our land


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Grosse Gurke said:


> I believe we became the United States of America after we kicked that Euro Trash off our land


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Grosse Gurke said:


> I believe we became the United States of America after we kicked that Euro Trash off our land


You guys are the product of Euro trash that kicked out the other Euro trash.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Grosse Gurke said:


> Doesnt Canada pledge their allegiance to the Queen? I dont see how that is any different then pledging to a nation....


No where did you hear that? We just have her on our money and on the back of our coins.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Jeezz this thread turned in Hades who would have thunk it????









Just the title alone makes me laugh!!!
Who gives a two cents of a thought on whether or not some kid somewhere nowhere near you did not do something he was told.

"Hey guys Parker never put his clothes in the hamper last night!!"
Opinions??


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

diddye said:


> i think the fact that this child has a civil rights cause on his mind, and is using his rights to get his message across (which i think should be celebrated in such a great society), i think speaks volumes about his integrity at such a young age. i say good for him, i may not agree with the tactics, but it's certainly a noble cause in my mind.


I'm thinking the opposite. Its clear the parents(more likely the father) influenced his young impressionable mind. Its not so much the kid standing up for his own beliefs but the father drilling into his head these ideas. To me, the pledge is simply a sign of respect for our history/country. Everybody is too sensitive about these rituals as if he really is pledging his life to America. I did it growing up. If anything, it teaches respect, discipline and patience.
[/quote]

Couldn't of said it better, myself Diddye!...which was the main points of emphasis in my posts as well...I'm glad somebody here sees eye to eye with me...and GG as well...


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

RedneckR0nin said:


> Jeezz this thread turned in Hades who would have thunk it????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i just don't understand why you crazy canadians force your kids to clean up after themselves...


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2009)

For the record, the Canadian monarchy relationship is purely a symbolic relationship which is in place to respect our past. They did settle here and help colonize the continent. That being said, I can't imagine that even these symbolic relationships will last another 20 years. I do not see the Governor General having any future in Canada.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

WOW.. after reading this thread I wan't to drink a few more stouts...



DannyBoy17 said:


> Ban all Canadians!


I've been pushing this issue for years but the mod won't sack up...


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

06 C6 LS2 said:


> Ban all Canadians!


I've been pushing this issue for years but the mod won't sack up...
[/quote]

What kind of American drinks a stout?


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

MAN!!...THIS EFFIN' THREAD ROCKS LIKE AEROSMITH!!!....


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Helped ya out there manster!!! ^^^^^^


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

RedneckR0nin said:


> Helped ya out there manster!!! ^^^^^^


much obliged, RNR!...you know it's because of teamwork and moderaters like you, gross gurke, winkyee, AKskirmish, etc. that makes this website and forum #1!...It takes a total team effort from moderators and members alike to keep this website running like a well-oiled machine just like my skins are going to run all over the cowgirls ass this sunday!!....


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Da said:


> Helped ya out there manster!!! ^^^^^^


much obliged, RNR!...you know it's because of teamwork and moderaters like you, gross gurke, winkyee, AKskirmish, etc. that makes this website and forum #1!...It takes a total team effort from moderators and members alike to keep this website running like a well-oiled machine *just like my skins are going to run all over the cowgirls ass this sunday*!!....






















[/quote]
i was with ya til the end there... i'm sorry that you are a skins fan.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Da said:


> Helped ya out there manster!!! ^^^^^^


much obliged, RNR!...you know it's because of teamwork and moderaters like you, gross gurke, winkyee, AKskirmish, etc. that makes this website and forum #1!...It takes a total team effort from moderators and members alike to keep this website running like a well-oiled machine just like *my skins are going to run all over the cowgirls ass* this sunday!!....






















[/quote]

I now regret helping you







you have made a powerful enemy my "friend"







Your skins are going to be chopped and quartered into fourskins!!!


----------



## transam97 (Mar 25, 2004)

damn I hate bleeding heart liberals and hear we have another one at age 10. remember kids liberals will be the downfall of this county. and oh yeah who gives a flying f**k about gay rights


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

RedneckR0nin said:


> Helped ya out there manster!!! ^^^^^^


much obliged, RNR!...you know it's because of teamwork and moderaters like you, gross gurke, winkyee, AKskirmish, etc. that makes this website and forum #1!...It takes a total team effort from moderators and members alike to keep this website running like a well-oiled machine *just like my skins are going to run all over the cowgirls ass this sunday*!!....






















[/quote]
i was with ya til the end there... i'm sorry that you are a skins fan.
[/quote]

Hi joe,
Well, nobody's perfect dawg!..LOL!...are you a vikes fan I suppose?!


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Not only a cowboy fan but the president of Da`Manster Haters Club HAte Hate Hate HAte Hate.
I hope you lose and your bookie Slim Shank Stevie takes a thumb!!!!
Ya all my life I like the "boys" started in the early crap 80's and even crappier late eighties early nineties celebrated when we had truly"americas team" And now not doing so bad but I'm a realist we ain't winning sh*t for awhil!!


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

I didnt read through all 5 pages, but Crazeejon's initial post seems more like an excuse to make a topic to rant about anti-Americanism rather than supporting a kid standing up for himself. haha


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

TheWayThingsR said:


> I didnt read through all 5 pages, but Crazeejon's initial post seems more like an excuse to make a topic to rant about anti-Americanism rather than supporting a kid standing up for himself. haha










We have a winner


----------



## transam97 (Mar 25, 2004)

go Eagles!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

TheWayThingsR said:


> I didnt read through all 5 pages, but Crazeejon's initial post seems more like an excuse to make a topic to rant about anti-Americanism rather than supporting a kid standing up for himself. haha


been hinting at that since the beginning, it's just an adhd fueled anti american rant


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

RedneckR0nin said:


> Not only a cowboy fan but the president of Da`Manster Haters Club HAte Hate Hate HAte Hate.
> I hope you lose and your bookie Slim Shank Stevie takes a thumb!!!!
> Ya all my life I like the "boys" started in the early crap 80's and even crappier late eighties early nineties celebrated when we had truly"americas team" And now not doing so bad but I'm a realist we ain't winning sh*t for awhil!!


Damn bro, I feel your pain!!...you guys really sh*t the bed last week in Green Bay!...















Anyhow, Jesus stills you love RNR and I forgive you...after this sunday, I'll take my medicine like a man if we lose and if we win, you'll be taking your lumps as well!...OK?!


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2009)

transam97 said:


> remember kids liberals created the foundation of this county.


fixed for ya


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> remember kids liberals created the foundation of this county.


fixed for ya
[/quote]

yeah lying down and whining did a lot


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Da said:


> Not only a cowboy fan but the president of Da`Manster Haters Club HAte Hate Hate HAte Hate.
> I hope you lose and your bookie Slim Shank Stevie takes a thumb!!!!
> Ya all my life I like the "boys" started in the early crap 80's and even crappier late eighties early nineties celebrated when we had truly"americas team" And now not doing so bad but I'm a realist we ain't winning sh*t for awhil!!


Damn bro, I feel your pain!!...you guys really sh*t the bed last week in Green Bay!...















Anyhow, Jesus stills you love RNR and I forgive you...after this sunday, I'll take my medicine like a man if we lose and if we win, you'll be taking your lumps as well!...OK?!

[/quote]


----------



## transam97 (Mar 25, 2004)

go hug a tree dannyboy and while your at it take all the money out of your pocket and pass it out to all the people around you to lazy to work for it cuz everyones equal.......right?


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2009)

Boobah said:


> go hug a tree dannyboy and while your at it take all the money out of your pocket and pass it out to all the people around you to lazy to work for it cuz everyones equal.......right?


No, haha if that's what you think being liberal is then you have it all wrong.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

Ja said:


> Ban all Canadians!


I've been pushing this issue for years but the mod won't sack up...
[/quote]

What kind of American drinks a stout?








[/quote]

it's that time of year man, Left Hand has started there seasonal "fade to black" another great stout Odell's "Bourbon Stout" both are ten point plus and very close to a classic imperial stout with an american twist when compared to the russian classics.

yea it way off topic...I just felt the need to comment.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Yeah this thread has been hijacked more than a Iranian jumbo jet with stewardess that pass out Mp5's instead of peanuts!!


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

i dont thing iran even has a jumbo jet. 
im actually slightly ashamed of iran. it used to be a great country. now its run by a bunch of f*cking nut cases. its got to the point where i dont like to mention that my parents are iranian


----------



## WhiteLineRacer (Jul 13, 2004)

Grosse Gurke said:


> I believe we became the United States of America after we kicked that Euro Trash off our land


You are such a hypocrite.

Didn't you just have a pop at Trigga Lover for "creating tention on the board"?

Or is that reserved just for having a pop at Brits which seems to be national passtime on this board.
It seem anyone can what they like about about other nations, as long as it's not about about America.

The only reason your forefathers got where they are is because they went to bed with the French, how do you like them apples? Wink


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

transam97 said:


> damn I hate bleeding heart liberals and hear we have another one at age 10. remember kids liberals will be the downfall of this county. and oh yeah who gives a flying f**k about gay rights


you've made your intelligence level clearly known to everyone...you can go back to your trailer now...


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

r1dermon said:


> damn I hate bleeding heart liberals and hear we have another one at age 10. remember kids liberals will be the downfall of this county. and oh yeah who gives a flying f**k about gay rights


you've made your intelligence level clearly known to everyone...you can go back to your trailer now...
[/quote]


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)




----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

WhiteLineRacer said:


> I believe we became the United States of America after we kicked that Euro Trash off our land


You are such a hypocrite.

Didn't you just have a pop at Trigga Lover for "creating tention on the board"?

Or is that reserved just for having a pop at Brits which seems to be national passtime on this board.
It seem anyone can what they like about about other nations, as long as it's not about about America.

The only reason your forefathers got where they are is because they went to bed with the French, how do you like them apples? Wink








[/quote]
Relax man...I was joking.









I hate when people rack on other counties because first off....no country is perfect (besides Corey's)....and second....99.99999% of people are born in a country and then they are along for the ride. They dont set policy. They dont make laws...they follow them. I don't remember giving the order to invade Iraq. I go to work&#8230;I pay my taxes&#8230;I vote in elections (for what it is worth)&#8230;.but I do not make the decision about reciting the pledge of allegiance in schools. I was under the impression they stopped doing that anyways. So why should anyone spout off about someone else's country? I could understand if they had a position of power and were helping guide their country into the future....then it would make sense....but to take shots at members of this forum because of the country they live in is ridiculous.

Now don't get me wrong&#8230;I love my country&#8230;but we do some stupid sh*t just like every other nation on this planet. Other nations do a lot of things that make me scratch my head&#8230;like chasing cheese wheels down a hill&#8230;.trying to ride giant logs down a mountain&#8230;.filling the streets with tomatoes&#8230;.running with the bulls&#8230;.Japanese game shows&#8230;..just to name a few. But if that is what make them happy&#8230;.why should I care?


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

WhiteLineRacer said:


> Didn't you just have a pop at Trigga Lover for "creating tention on the board"?


Where did I pop off on Trigga Lover? My post was letting him know that the only reason I brought up the king and queen thing was because Crazyjohn was going off about the US...and how just because you dont understand something doesnt make it wrong. Not sure where that is coming from.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

I can't believe that this topic is still kicking so strong.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

Grosse Gurke said:


> I believe we became the United States of America after we kicked that Euro Trash off our land


You are such a hypocrite.

Didn't you just have a pop at Trigga Lover for "creating tention on the board"?

Or is that reserved just for having a pop at Brits which seems to be national passtime on this board.
It seem anyone can what they like about about other nations, as long as it's not about about America.

The only reason your forefathers got where they are is because they went to bed with the French, how do you like them apples? Wink 








[/quote]
Relax man...I was joking.









I hate when people rack on other counties because first off....no country is perfect (besides Corey's)....and second....99.99999% of people are born in a country and then they are along for the ride. They dont set policy. They dont make laws...they follow them. I don't remember giving the order to invade Iraq. I go to work&#8230;I pay my taxes&#8230;I vote in elections (for what it is worth)&#8230;.but I do not make the decision about reciting the pledge of allegiance in schools. I was under the impression they stopped doing that anyways. So why should anyone spout off about someone else's country? I could understand if they had a position of power and were helping guide their country into the future....then it would make sense....but to take shots at members of this forum because of the country they live in is ridiculous.

Now don't get me wrong&#8230;I love my country&#8230;but we do some stupid sh*t just like every other nation on this planet. Other nations do a lot of things that make me scratch my head&#8230;like chasing cheese wheels down a hill&#8230;.trying to ride giant logs down a mountain&#8230;.filling the streets with tomatoes&#8230;.running with the bulls&#8230;.Japanese game shows&#8230;..just to name a few. But if that is what make them happy&#8230;.why should I care?
[/quote]

Well said GG

whitelineracer gg never popped off at me. you may have misunderstood what was being said


----------



## WhiteLineRacer (Jul 13, 2004)

I have reached my zen space and re read it, it seems my judgement was indeed clouded.

Sorry to call you a hypocrite GG.

I'm off to stroke something furry.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

i saw this story on cnn the other day, and the kids said that other kids are picking on him now calling him a gay wad, the news anchor was a tard and ask, whats a gay wad haha

i do think its cool that he is standing up for him self though, influenced by his father or not i feel its important he learns to understand his rights as an american and if this kid is skipping grades cause he is a smarty pants he may be some great leader one day


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

Grosse Gurke said:


> I believe we became the United States of America after we kicked that Euro Trash off our land


You are such a hypocrite.

Didn't you just have a pop at Trigga Lover for "creating tention on the board"?

Or is that reserved just for having a pop at Brits which seems to be national passtime on this board.
It seem anyone can what they like about about other nations, as long as it's not about about America.

The only reason your forefathers got where they are is because they went to bed with the French, how do you like them apples? Wink








[/quote]
Relax man...I was joking.









I hate when people rack on other counties because first off....no country is perfect* (besides Corey's)....*and second....99.99999% of people are born in a country and then they are along for the ride. They dont set policy. They dont make laws...they follow them. I don't remember giving the order to invade Iraq. I go to work&#8230;I pay my taxes&#8230;I vote in elections (for what it is worth)&#8230;.but I do not make the decision about reciting the pledge of allegiance in schools. I was under the impression they stopped doing that anyways. So why should anyone spout off about someone else's country? I could understand if they had a position of power and were helping guide their country into the future....then it would make sense....but to take shots at members of this forum because of the country they live in is ridiculous.

Now don't get me wrong&#8230;I love my country&#8230;but we do some stupid sh*t just like every other nation on this planet. Other nations do a lot of things that make me scratch my head&#8230;like chasing cheese wheels down a hill&#8230;.trying to ride giant logs down a mountain&#8230;.filling the streets with tomatoes&#8230;.running with the bulls&#8230;.Japanese game shows&#8230;..just to name a few. But if that is what make them happy&#8230;.why should I care?
[/quote]

cmon now was that realy nessisary?

and second i dont see how criticising is the same as racking on something. to me its just a debate, and if you claim greatness you should also be ready to back it up. 
doesnt matter what it is, sports(most people are born into liking one team) politics ( usually the same as ones parents) religion ( same as parents 99.99%).
so lets keep arguing, it makes for some interesting reads.


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2009)

Norway is the best place to live, to be fair :laugh: But Corey I don't think GG was really bein serious so don't take it personally.


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

I feel Like ive started something terrible.
I was trying to Understand the Cultural Differences between Canada and The United States, simply trying to make people think and try and put things into perspective...

Ive re-Read the Entire Topic and YES somethings i said sounded quite Harsh , but it was not my intent.
there was No America Bashing , I simply do not agree with most of their policies and procedures.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

C0Rey said:


> I hate when people rack on other counties because first off....no country is perfect* (besides Corey's)....*


cmon now was that realy nessisary? 
[/quote]
Didnt Norway come in first as most desirable place to live in the world? While it might not be perfect....it sets the bar. I could be wrong though....I thought I read that somewhere.


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

WOW...

I just read this entire thread...

I want my 15 minutes back...

What a cluster f*ck!!


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Grosse Gurke said:


> I hate when people rack on other counties because first off....no country is perfect* (besides Corey's)....*


cmon now was that realy nessisary? 
[/quote]
Didnt Norway come in first as most desirable place to live in the world? While it might not be perfect....it sets the bar. I could be wrong though....I thought I read that somewhere.
[/quote]

Hi Grosse Gurke,
yes, it was on yahoo news and the washington post also had an article on it...As a matter of fact, if memory serves me right, all the scandanavian countries (Finland, Norway, Sweden) were in the top 5!


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

Grosse Gurke said:


> I hate when people rack on other counties because first off....no country is perfect* (besides Corey's)....*


cmon now was that realy nessisary? 
[/quote]
Didnt Norway come in first as most desirable place to live in the world? While it might not be perfect....it sets the bar. I could be wrong though....I thought I read that somewhere.
[/quote]

no its true we won it several times after we got that oil money.

i just thought you where having a crack at me and i was pretending to be offended.


----------

